# Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung



## Napal (9. Februar 2011)

*Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Schönen guten Abend miteinander!


Habe denselben Thread auch schon im meisterkuehler-Forum gepostet, will ihn aber euch nicht vorenthalten.



 Zu meiner Person:
 Ich bin 26 Jahre alt und eigentlich ein alteingesessener "Luftkühler". Da aber nun ein neues Hobby in Form von einem reinen Hobby-Bastel-PC neben mir steht, hab ich den Entschluss gefasst, mich der flüssigen Kühlung zuzuwenden.
 Da ich als CAM-Programmierer in einem Betrieb, der Prototypenwerkzeuge für die Kunststoffindustrie herstellt, arbeite, habe ich Zugang zu ganz feinen Maschinen^^ (Hermle C40, OPS 550 und alles, was in eine Werkzeugmacherfirma gehört), und kann diese auch alle am Wochenende frei benutzen.


 Nunja, da lag der Entschluss nicht fern, soviel wie geht selbst zu bauen. Als erster Meilenstein steht nun ein Eigenbau-CPU-Kühler an. Ich lese schon eine Zeit lang hier im Forum und auch in anderen Foren alles mögliche bzgl. CPU-Kühler im Eigenbau. Nachdem ich mir alle gängigen Kühler aufmerksam angesehen habe, ging es auch schon an die Konstruktion. Ich stell euch hier einen Prototypen vor, der bisher nur im CAD vorhanden ist. Mit den Bildern erhoffe ich mir eine Resonanz und vor allem noch Verbesserungsvorschläge in Bezug auf die Konstruktion, bevor es ans Zerspanen geht.


 Hier die komplette Baugruppe, allerdings ohne Normteile:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Kühlergrundplatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Der Frame mit integrierter Jetplate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Das "Case" von oben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Und von unten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Damit müsste die Konstruktion erstmal ausreichend erläutert sein 


 Da ich allerdings keine Lust habe, einen Prototypen zu bauen und dann zu merken, dass der Durchfluss misserabel ist, hab ich den Kühler noch einer Flow-Analyse durchzogen. Leider konnte ich kein Bildschirmvideo machen, daher als 4-Part-Bilderstrecke.


 Part1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Part2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Part3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Part4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Noch ein paar Details zur Konstruktion:


 -Kühlrippenbreite: 0.5mm
 -Kühlrippenabstand: 0.62mm
 -Kühlrippenhöhe: 3mm
 -Verschraubung M3
 -1/4" Anschlüsse
 -Material Kühler: 2.0060
              Frame: 1.4404
              Deckel: 1.4404
 -Durchflussberechnung mit 600l/h
 -O-Ring Dichtung 180x1


 So... Ich hoffe, dass das, was ihr hier gesehen habt, nicht gänzlich an euch vorbei geht. Falls ihr irgend welche  Anregungen habt, immer her damit. Es ist wie gesagt ein Pionierschritt für mich. Geplanter Beginn für die Fertigung ist Ende nächster Woche. Kupfer ist unterwegs und kommt am Montag^^.


 Noch eine kleine Anmerkung:


 Dies hier ist nur der Prototyp. Eine optisch ansprechenderer Version ist momentan noch in der Entstehung. Evtl. will ich noch ein Werkzeug für den Deckel konstruieren und bauen, um diesen als Glasklares Spritzgussteil zu fertigen, allerdings ist das etwas aufwendiger :roll:


 Vorab bedank ich mich schonmal für alle, hoffentlich, kommende Anregungen.


----------



## Napal (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Die Simulation ist mit Solid Works 2011 gemacht. Das Modul ist das FlowExpress. Ist zwar nur das LightModul der Standart SolidWorks Lizenz, aber recht völlig aus für die Simulation mit einem Ein- und einem Auslass.

Die Bilder sind von der ForenSoftware teilweise verkleinert. Wenn du drauf klickst, müsstest du eig direkt zum Hoster mit den großen Bildern kommen.

Die Jetplate erhöht die Stromungsgeschwindigkeit im Zentrum des Kühlers. Allerdings hab ich durch einen Tipp im Meisterkuehler-Forum jetzt vor, die Öffnung Konkav anzuordnen, damit eine konstante erhöhte Stromungsgeschwindigkeit über der gesamten Kühlfläche vorliegt.

MfG

€dith meint:
Ok, jetzt hab ich gesehen, was du mit der Bildergröße meinst :-/
Werd morgen mal neue Bild-Links einfügen. Geht ja gar nicht so -.-


----------



## frido007 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Was hältst du grundsätzlich von Fullcover Grafikkartenkühler? Ist so ein richtig schön aufwendiges Frästeil.

CPU Kühler gibt es eh schon sehr sehr viele...

Aber für den Anfang sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Lad die bilder bitte im forum hoch, das verlinken zu ner andren seite ist extrem nervig


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Ich setz hier mal ein ABO 

Bastelprojekte sind immer schon zu verfolgen...
Und bis jetzt sieht es ja vielversprechend aus... da ist jemand vom Fach


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



Napal schrieb:


> So... Ich hoffe, dass das, was ihr hier gesehen habt, nicht gänzlich an euch vorbei geht. Falls ihr irgend welche  Anregungen habt, immer her damit.



Anregung 1:
Lad die Bilder im Forum hoch oder verlinke wenigstens die große Ausführung

Anregung 2:
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du rund um die Anschlüsse eine kleine Stufe und dann einen höheren Rand. Das gibt imho Ärger mit den O-Ringen. Entweder Flach bis ans Gewinde oder leicht konisch (je nachdem, ob die Anschlüsse eine Führung für die O-Ringe hat, oder ob Billigtüllen zum Einsatz kommen) - aber nicht mit Stufe.

Anregung 3:
Gestalte Ablaufkanal nicht mit konstanter Breite. Am äußeren Rand muss das Wasser nur durch ein winziges Stück Kühlstruktur - hier sollte der weitere Ablauf eng sein/einen hohen Wiederstand bieten, damit nicht zuviel Wasser die Abkürzung nimmt. Weiter zur Mitte ist der Kanal dagegen imho zu eng, damit das Wasser ohne hohen Wiederstand abfließen kann.

Anregung 4:
Generell erscheinen die Ausströmöffnungen sehr klein. Käme auf einen Versuch an, aber ich würde von 2-3mm weniger Kühlstruktur und einem größeren Ablauf ein bessere Verhältniss von Wiederstand und Leistung erwarten. Winkelförmige Öffnungen in der Zwischenplatte wären auch ein Ansatz bzw. kombinieren Anregung 3&4: Das Wasser hat einen größeren Querschnitte zum abströmen zur Verfügung und die Ablaufkanäle werden z.B. auf halber Länge deutlich höher.

Anregung 5:
Verschwende nicht zuviel Zeit auf Düsenoptimierung. Wie Tests beim Supreme HF zeigen, hat die Form eher wenig Einfluss. Wichtig ist, dass die Verteilung über die (bei dir unterschiedliche) Kühlstruktur und eine leichte Beschleunigung erfolgt. (wieviel/wie groß der Gesamtquerschnitt sein sollte, muss man sowieso testen)


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

An deiner Stelle würd ich mir den EK Supreme LT als Vorbild nehmen. 
So würdest du dir die Düsenplatte sparen und das Wasser würde den Kühler gleichmäßig durchströmen. Außerdem müsstest du dir (bei den doch recht breiten Kanälen) keine Gedanken um den Durchfluss machen. 
Dort wo sich die innere Dichtung befindet würde ich noch eine Konstruktion einbauen, die Turbulenzen erzeugt (z.B. eine Formänderung der sonst geraden Kanälen und/oder einen unebenen Untergrund in den Kanälen, wie beim HF).
Wenn ich Zeit hab mal ich dir ein Bild. Wenn du beide baust und meiner besser ist, bekomm ich dann als Dankeschön einen geschenkt? Bzw. wenn der andere besser ist brauchst du ja meinen auch nicht mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Beim Supreme LT strömt das Wasser von einer auf die andere Seite - da wäre die unterschiedliche Länge der Kanäle ein noch größeres Problem, als jetzt, weil das Wasser auch die Randbereich ohne alzuviel zusätzliche Umwege erreichen kann. Mittige Anströmung ist da der bessere Weg und da er die Mittelplatte ohnehin für die Halterung braucht, kann er auch ein paar Schlitze integrieren.


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Im Anhang mal ein kleines Bild wie ich mir den Kühler vorstellen würde... 
rot = CPU
blau = Wasserkanäle
schwarz = äußeres Erscheinungsbild ohne Halterung

Durch die 90° Winkel dürfte es genug Turbolenzen geben und da die Struktur doch noch recht grob ist sollte der Durchfluss gut bleiben. Natürlich ist es nur eine Skizze und eine möglichst feine Struktur wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## Napal (11. Februar 2011)

Ebtschuldigt bitte, dass meine Antwort so lange auf sich warten ließ. Hab viel mit der Arbeit, der Kühlerentwicklung und meinem Thread im meisterkuehler-Forum um die Ohren. Aber hier kommt endlich ein Update 

Erstmal danke für die reichhaltigen Tipps! Die Konstruktion hat sich nochmal einiges geändert. Hier mal ein paar(hoffentlich vernünftige) Bilder:
*Baugruppe*
*VA-Case*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Frame*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Jetplate*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das Herzstück* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Flow-Analyse*
*räumliche Abbildung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Draufsicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit der Flow etwas deutlicher wird, hier eine 4-teilige Bildfolge der Analyse.

*Part1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Part2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Part3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Part4*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte lasst euch nicht durch die wenigen Flow-Lines in den Kühlrippen irritieren. Das liegt nur an der Software. Natürlich werden alle Rippen durchströmt.
Hier der Link zum Album: Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Alben von Napal: Kühlerentwicklung

So, ich hoffe, die Bilder sind diesmal besser. Bin in der abschließenden Konstruktionsphase. D.h. noch sind änderungen möglich .

Wer also noch Tipps zum Flow hat, immer her damit. Ein Gimmick ist noch in Planung, was hauptsächlich Modder ansprechen dürfte. Aber kann das noch nicht posten, da ich den Kühler zu deutschen Kühler-Meisterschaft angemeldet hab. Und ein bißchen Überraschung muss ja sein 

Sorry für Doppelpost



> Im Anhang mal ein kleines Bild wie ich mir den Kühler vorstellen würde...
> rot = CPU
> blau = Wasserkanäle
> schwarz = äußeres Erscheinungsbild ohne Halterung
> ...



Das wäre eine Überlegung wert. Werde das nächste Woche mal durch simulieren. Wäre es aber nicht sinnvoll, Turbulenzen direkt über der DIE zu haben. In deiner Skizze entwickeln sie sich erst am Rand der DIE. Kann aber auch sein, dass mein Verständnis für Strömungen da was falsch versteht


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Ist ja nur eine Skizze und ein Bsp. Im Prinzip könntest du auch 4 solcher senkrechten Verbindungen einbauen und über die ganze CPU verteilen... (müsste man testen was sich am besten macht)
Was für den Rand sprechen würde ist das viele CPUs leicht konkav sind und damit der Anpressdruck am Rand am höchsten ist. Außerdem befindet sich in der Mitte ein Kanal weniger und damit ist die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit dort eh erhöht (wie unter der Düsenplatte auch).


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

"Turbulenzen" im Sinne von Verwirbelungen sind für gute Kühlwirkung nicht zwingend nötig. Man braucht nur eine turbulente Strömung. Das hat aber nichts mit Hindernissen oder makroskopischen Verwirbelungen durch ebensolche zu tun. Das erreicht man auch ohne irgendwelche Hindernisse an denen Verwirbelungen auftreten . Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit muss einfach so hoch sein, dass die kritische Reynoldszahl im betroffenen Querschnitt deutlich überschritten wird. Nach dem laminar-turbulent Übergang verbessert sich der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient automatisch enorm, da da die laminare Grenzschicht damit aufgelöst wird. 
Alle Speedchanel-Kühler basieren im wesentlichen darauf und viele Kühler dieser Bauart (EK Supreme HF, Watercool HK3, u. a.) liegen auf dem derzeitigen Top-Niveau unter den CPU-Kühlern . 

Hindernisse im Wasserweg die das Wasser künstlich verwirbeln sind nur nötig wenn man die Strömung sonst laminar  bzw. nur schwach turbulent wäre (in HighFlow-Kühlern z.B. die sonst noch schlechter kühlen würden). Eine Kombination aus beiden kann u.U. noch etwas mehr bringen aber man muss auch beachten dass Hindernisse die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in den Bereichen in denen das Wasser ungehindert strömt auch beschränken, da sie auch Strömungsswiderstände darstellen. Es gilt also einen guten Kompromiss zu finden oder eine der beiden Methoden zur Grenzschichtüberwindung auf die Spitze zu treiben.


----------



## _chris_ (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Ich finde deinen Kühler schon echt gut, dazu muss man sagen dass ich noch nicht so richtig viel Ahnung habe von der Materie, besser gar keine Ahnung. Aber sieht aus als würde das funktionieren.

Aber die Oberfläche ist echt schön. Passt gut zu den ROG Boards.

Wenn du das Teil herstellst würde ich das so kaufen, wenn denn der Preis stimmt. 
Achja auf AM3 muss es auch passen, aber ich denke das kommt später, wie auch noch die Feinabstimmung der Optik.

Pass aber auf das du die Anschlüsse ja nicht zu nah aneinander setzt.

Weiter so! 

MfG


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit muss einfach so hoch sein, dass die kritische Reynoldszahl im betroffenen Querschnitt deutlich überschritten wird.


Stimmt natürlich aber mein Denkansatz war folgender: 
Die von dir genannten Kühler besitzen alle eine sehr feine Struktur, durch die die Fließgeschwindigkeit deutlich gesteigert wird. Bei selbst gebauten Kühlern ist das extrem schwer zu erreichen (wobei hier ja scheinbar auch schon ziemlich genaue Maschinen benutzt werden sollen, wie genau die sind weiß ich nicht). Deshalb ist es auch schwer die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit aktueller Hochleistungskühler zu erreichen. 
Wenn die minimale Breite der Kanäle ziemlich groß ist könnte man die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit auch durch das nutzen von weniger Kanälen steigern, aber das würde deutlich weniger Oberfläche bieten und deshalb vermute ich, dass man um künstliche Turbulenzen nicht herum kommen wird. Das wird sich aber in Tests zeigen.

@ Optik: 
Versenkte Schrauben würden noch besser aussehn.


----------



## prost (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Das Design, besonders den Deckel, finde ich sehr gelungen 
(Von dem anderen hab ich jetzt nich so die Ahnung aber so lange die Leistung stimmt )
Der Deckel wird POM oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



Napal schrieb:


> Ebtschuldigt bitte, dass meine Antwort so lange auf sich warten ließ. Hab viel mit der Arbeit, der Kühlerentwicklung und meinem Thread im meisterkuehler-Forum um die Ohren. Aber hier kommt endlich ein Update
> 
> Erstmal danke für die reichhaltigen Tipps! Die Konstruktion hat sich nochmal einiges geändert. Hier mal ein paar(hoffentlich vernünftige) Bilder:



Das ist in der Tat eine größe Änderung 

Was mir auffällt:

- Die untere Dichtung in der Explosionszeichnung liegt falsch
- Die Detailansicht der Zwischenplatte ist Spiegelverkehrt
- Die im wesentlichen Sechseckige Struktur könnte man auch ungedreht und deutlich größer fertigen, so dass der komplette Mittelbereich von Kühlrippen bedeckt wird und die Abflussbereiche sich bis zwischen die Halterungslöcher erstrecken
- Das ganze ist so unmöglich zu fertigen. Die Düsenplatte müsste man bereits Lasern, aber die Facetten in den Abflusskanälen sind Mord für jeden Fräser. Da müsstest du mit winzigstem Werkzeug dran und das würde ewig dauern. Die Feinheit der Lamellen ist auch extrem abitioniert.

Änderungsvorschläge somit:
- Boden der Abflusskanäle eben
- Außenkante der Abflusskanäle nicht spitz auf die äußersten Lamellen zulaufen lassen, sondern auf einen Punkt 1-2-3mm vor deren Ende
- Damit das Bequem passt: Kühlstruktur um 45° drehen = parallel zur Halterung und sechseckigen Querschnitt für den wasserführenden Bereich

Zusätzlich:
Umriss der Lamellenstruktur rechteckiger gestalten. Die äußeren Lamellen können dann ruhig länger werden, die Spitze würde ich ganz abschneiden, ggf. sogar die mittleren Lamellen etwas kürzer gestalten (passend zur doppelten Öffnung in der Düsenplatte), dann hat man einen großen Sammelbereich unter den Auslässen auch wenn die (vergrößerte) Kühlstruktur einen größeren Bereich des wasserführenden Bereichs einnimmt, als bisher.

(siehe unten. Vermutlich muss man die Zwischenplatte und den Deckel noch etwas verbreitern, um beide Auslässe bequem zu einem Auslass zusammen zu führen)


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

@Uter: Mit Napals Maschinenpark ist es möglich so feine Strukturen herzustellen . Daran wird´s nicht scheitern. Die Kanäle die er vorgesehen hat sind schon ziemlich schmal. Mit entsprechenden Kreisslägeblättern wären mit seinem Equipment auch locker die Strukturbreiten eines AC Kryos drin und das ist afaik momentan der kommerzielle Kühler mit den feinsten Lamellen und Kanälen.


----------



## Napal (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



> Pass aber auf das du die Anschlüsse ja nicht zu nah aneinander setzt.



Ja das ist ein Problem. Der vorhandene Platz ist einfach sehr beschränkt. für die Montage an meinem Kühler muss man schon eine optimierte (sprich, abgedrehte) Nuss verwenden, da ich nur 1,5mm zum anderen Anschluss habe. Aber so ist der Ströungsfluss einfach am besten (laut Simulation, auf die man ja auch nicht zu viel geben darf).



> "Turbulenzen" im Sinne von Verwirbelungen sind für gute Kühlwirkung  nicht zwingend nötig. Man braucht nur eine turbulente Strömung. Das hat  aber nichts mit Hindernissen oder makroskopischen Verwirbelungen durch  ebensolche zu tun. Das erreicht man auch ohne irgendwelche Hinterenisse  an denen Verwirbelungen auftrteten .  Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit muss einfach so hoch sein, dass die  kritische Reynoldszahl im betroffenen Querschnitt deutlich überschritten  wird. Nach dem laminar-turbulent Übergang verbessert sich der  Wärmeübergangskoeffizient automatisch enorm, da da die laminare  Grenzschicht damit aufgelöst wird.
> Alle Speedchanel-Kühler basieren im wesentlichen darauf und viele Kühler  dieser Bauart (EK Supreme HF, Watercool HK3, u. a.) liegen auf dem  derzeitigen Top-Niveau unter den CPU-Kühlern .



Ha, ein bekanntes Gesicht, ähhhh, Avatar^^. Hier hast du aber schön fachlich beschrieben, wie es abläuft. Nach den ersten paar Zeilen dacht ich erst, ich hab nen Aerodynamik-Prof vor mir^^. Aber ein zweites mal lesen half ganz ungemein. Danke nochmal für die Auffrischung VJoe2max^^.



> Wenn du das Teil herstellst würde ich das so kaufen, wenn denn der Preis stimmt.
> Achja auf AM3 muss es auch passen, aber ich denke das kommt später, wie auch noch die Feinabstimmung der Optik



Der Kühler ist für AM3 gebaut . Preislich ist das allerdings ein Grab. Würde man den Kühler in einer Firma wie die, in der ich arbeite, bauen lassen, kämen ganz grob schätzungsweiße zwischen 1000 und 3000€ bei raus. Natürlich als Prototyp und nix mit Serie. Wenn jetzt der Deckel noch aus POM wäre, der Frame aus PC und der Kühler frästeschnisch optimiert und dann das ganze noch in Serie, käm man wahrscheinlich auf 100-150€, vllt auch unter 100€. Aber das sind alles nur Mutmaßungen und spielen hier auch keine Rolle (noch nicht  ).


----------



## Napal (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



> (wobei hier ja scheinbar auch schon ziemlich genaue Maschinen benutzt werden sollen, wie genau die sind weiß ich nicht)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> - Das ganze ist so unmöglich zu fertigen. Die Düsenplatte müsste man  bereits Lasern, aber die Facetten in den Abflusskanälen sind Mord für  jeden Fräser. Da müsstest du mit winzigstem Werkzeug dran und das würde  ewig dauern. Die Feinheit der Lamellen ist auch extrem abitioniert.


VHM-Schaftfräser, Durchmesser 0.6mm Eckenradius 0.06mm Arbeittiefe 3mm, Drehzahl 38.000, Forschub 1200mm/min, Zustellung 0.03mm.

Reine Fräszeit für die Rippen: 2h40min

Alles schon durchgerechnet und der Fräser ist ein Standartfräser für mich. Programmiere ihn jeden Tag und er ist sehr zuverlässig 

Aber danke für die Anregungen. Werd mir das morgen nochmal ganz genau anschaun. Momentan ist mein Hirn im Standby. Die Woche war echt lang :-/


----------



## _chris_ (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



> Der Kühler ist für AM3 gebaut . Preislich ist das allerdings ein Grab. Würde man den Kühler in einer Firma wie die, in der ich arbeite, bauen lassen, kämen ganz grob schätzungsweiße zwischen 1000 und 3000€ bei raus. Natürlich als Prototyp und nix mit Serie. Wenn jetzt der Deckel noch aus POM wäre, der Frame aus PC und der Kühler frästeschnisch optimiert und dann das ganze noch in Serie, käm man wahrscheinlich auf 100-150€, vllt auch unter 100€. Aber das sind alles nur Mutmaßungen und spielen hier auch keine Rolle (noch nicht  ).



Das ist schon einiges. So viel hab ich nicht.^^ Aber wenn du doch mal einen über hast... Ich würde mich freuen. Alleine schon die Optik ist echt Spitze. Ist auch so ziemlich das Einzigste das ich bewerten kann. Fehlt nur noch ein Schönes Logo von dir.

MfG


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Uter: Mit Napals Maschinenpark ist es möglich so feine Strukturen herzustellen . Daran wird´s nicht scheitern. Die Kanäle die er vorgesehen hat sind schon ziemlich schmal. Mit entsprechenden Kreisslägeblättern wären mit seinem Equipment auch locker die Strukturbreiten eines AC Kryos drin und das ist afaik momentan der kommerzielle Kühler mit den feinsten Lamellen und Kanälen.


Das klingt ja sehr gut. 

Dann ergeben sich ja doch einige neue Möglichkeiten:
1. Den Kühler ähnlich wie den Kryos mit sehr feinen Pins ausstatten.
2. Mein Vorschlag aber ohne die senkrechten Verbindungen (wobei die mich immernoch interessieren würden ), also wirklich so wie der Supreme LT, u.U. mit tieferen Kanälen um mehr Fläche zu schaffen und den Durchfluss zu verbessern.
3. Eine Kombination aus beidem: Ein Mikrostrukturkühler mit ähnlichen Pins wie beim Kryos, bei dem jedoch das Wasser durch die ganze Struktur muss (ähnlich wie beim Supreme LT). Das wär dann mein neuer Favorit. 

OT: Der Kryos ist schon cool... wird bei mir wohl auch bald in den PC einziehen, ursprünglich war das schon für kurz nach Weihnachten geplant, aber ich warte noch auf die neue Version, bei der in jeder Version 16/10er passen.


----------



## Napal (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Eine Pinnstruktur hab ich auch schon in erwägung gezogen. Hab auch testweise mal was Konstruiert. Aber ab 1.000 Pins geht der Rechner im CAD doch ganz schön in die Knie, und das bei 2 Wochen altem, sauschnellem System (i7, SSD, QuadroFX, 16GB RAM) :-/ 

Muss einfach mal ein schneller Rechner her 

Aber die Pin-Strategie werd ich auf jedenfall weiter verfolgen. Nur die Pin-Anzahl muss etwas weniger werden. Bei 1096 Pins mal Spaßhalber den 0,6er Fräser drüber rechnen lassen. Berechnungsdauer für den Fräsweg 8h und theoretische Laufzeit für die Pins knapp über 24h. Das macht der Fräser dann doch nicht mit :-/

Sowas wie beim Kryos war die inspiration für Pins. Allerdings benötigt man dafür einen Sägeblattfräser, und sowas haben wir in der Firma nicht. Und mir persönlich sind die zu teuer zum selber kaufen


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Hm schade... der Kryos hat über 1900...
Aber warum dauert das so lang? Sind doch im Prinzip "nur" ca. doppelt so viele Kanäle wie aktuell geplant oder?


----------



## Napal (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Naja, das Fräsprogramm war noch nicht optimiert. Der Fräser fährt quasi um jeden Pin rum. und bei 3mm hohe (ist glaube deutlich mehr als beim Kryos) und 0,05mm Zustellung macht das grad mal 60 umkreisungen jedes Pins. Das dauert halt. Eine Optimierung wäre einfach das grade abfahren der nuten, ist aber von der Programmierung im CAM etwas aufwendiger. Dafür war für die Tests bisher keine Zeit.

Aber wie gesagt, werd das Thema nicht aus den Augen verlieren


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Das ist ja wirklich extrem viel... 60 pro Pin und an die 1900 Pins... ist einiges 
Was hast du dir als Ziel gesetzt? Soll der Kühler mal mit den aktuellen Top-Kühlern mithalten können oder sogar besser sein?


----------



## Napal (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Mein jetztiges Ziel ist es, meinen Kühler fertig in den Händen zu halten und ihn am liebsten dann noch in einer Kategorie bei der Deutschen Kühler Meisterschaft gewinnen zu sehen  Das wär für mich als absoluter Neuling in dem Gebiet natürlich was ganz feines. Außerdem haben die Jungs von Anfi-Tec mich ein wenig inspiriert. Aber um sowas auf die Beine zu stellen, hab ich einfach zu wenig Zeit.

Was natürlich der Brüller wäre, wenn ich "Markenhersteller" oder sogar Top-Produkte in Sachen Kühlleistung hinter mir lassen würde. Aber ich glaube, da brauch man sich nix vormachen. Diese Produkte sind viel weiter ausgereift und es steckt natürlich Jahrelanges KnowHow drin. Die Fertigungsoptionen sind natürlich bei Serienherstellern aus kostengründen auch runter gefahren, aber trotz allem sollte ich mit meinem Kühler noch weit hinter deren Kühlleistung liegen. Aber schön wärs trozdem 

Kleinserienproduktion hab ich zwar immer im Hinterkopf (dank Anfi-Tec), eine realisierung ist aber nicht geplant. Momentan ist alles nur Hobby. Und auch noch ein sehr junges Hobby


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Ich denke mit den richtigen Maschinen ist es machbar. Bei den Herstellern stehen die Kosten oft im Mittelpunkt. Für dich wär es z.B. kein großes Problem doppelt so viel Kupfer zu verbauen wie bei den meisten anderen Kühlern, wobei mehr natürlich nicht gleich besser sein muss... 

Gibt es die Meisterschaft jedes Jahr?

Wenn du den Kühler fertig bekommst, dann bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass du die Kühler von mindestens einem großen Hersteller in den Schatten stellen wirst...


----------



## Napal (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Danke, das freut mich natürlich zu hören und kommt dem Ego zugute 

Soviel ich weiß ist die Meisterschaft dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal. Aber genaueres kann dir da sicher VJoe2max sagen. Der ist länger in der Thematik, denke ich zumindest 



> Fehlt nur noch ein Schönes Logo von dir.



Das ist allerdings so ein Thema, bei dem ich völlig unkreativ bin :-/
Vorschläge sind immer willkommen.


----------



## _chris_ (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



Napal schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings so ein Thema, bei dem ich völlig unkreativ bin :-/
> Vorschläge sind immer willkommen.



Einfach deine Initialen elegant miteinander verbinden. Das wäre doch schon was.


----------



## Napal (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Das kommt bei meinen Initialien gar nicht gut, glaubs mir


----------



## _chris_ (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



Napal schrieb:


> Das kommt bei meinen Initialien gar nicht gut, glaubs mir



Darf mal den nach ihnen fragen? *duck und weg*


----------



## Napal (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Ich glaub, das gehört hier nicht hin  Aber SM ist es nicht 

Nene, da muss was kreatives her...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



Napal schrieb:


> _Bilder_
> 
> 
> VHM-Schaftfräser, Durchmesser 0.6mm Eckenradius 0.06mm Arbeittiefe 3mm, Drehzahl 38.000, Forschub 1200mm/min, Zustellung 0.03mm.



Touché 
Trotzdem würde ich für die Abflusskanäle was gröberes einplanen. Das macht keinen Unterschied in der Leistung, bringt aber ettliche Stunden Einsparung.




Uter schrieb:


> Dann ergeben sich ja doch einige neue Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Den Kühler ähnlich wie den Kryos mit sehr feinen Pins ausstatten.
> 2. Mein Vorschlag aber ohne die senkrechten Verbindungen (wobei die mich immernoch interessieren würden ), also wirklich so wie der Supreme LT, u.U. mit tieferen Kanälen um mehr Fläche zu schaffen und den Durchfluss zu verbessern.
> 3. Eine Kombination aus beidem: Ein Mikrostrukturkühler mit ähnlichen Pins wie beim Kryos, bei dem jedoch das Wasser durch die ganze Struktur muss (ähnlich wie beim Supreme LT). Das wär dann mein neuer Favorit.



Kenne keine entsprechenden Tests oder Simulationen, aber bringen Pins per se einen Vorteil gegenüber Lamellen?
Würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwarten, insbesondere wenn man mit gleichem Wiederstand arbeitet (statt gleicher Strukturbreite - da könnten Pins einen minimalen Vorteil durch die größeren Verwirbelungen und Oberfläche bei gleicher Kanalbreite haben)




Napal schrieb:


> Was natürlich der Brüller wäre, wenn ich "Markenhersteller" oder sogar Top-Produkte in Sachen Kühlleistung hinter mir lassen würde. Aber ich glaube, da brauch man sich nix vormachen. Diese Produkte sind viel weiter ausgereift und es steckt natürlich Jahrelanges KnowHow drin.



Würde ich nicht sagen. Seit dem HK2.5 gab es keine große Veränderungen mehr bei den Strömungsprinzipien. Der Rest ist ein Optimierungsspiel zwischen Lamellenoberfläche=Abstand/Herstellerungskosten, Wiederstand/Beschleunigung und Restbodenstärke.
Mit deiner unbezahlbar feinen Fertigung und maximal großer Kühlstruktur könntest du ziemlich weit vorne mitspielen. Düsenstruktur kannst du ja auch nach Bedarf durchtesten - bleibt nur noch die Restbodenstärke als Optimierungsproblem.


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kenne keine entsprechenden Tests oder Simulationen, aber bringen Pins per se einen Vorteil gegenüber Lamellen?
> Würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwarten, insbesondere wenn man mit gleichem Wiederstand arbeitet (statt gleicher Strukturbreite - da könnten Pins einen minimalen Vorteil durch die größeren Verwirbelungen und Oberfläche bei gleicher Kanalbreite haben)


Ich kenne auch keine Tests, aber Pins haben die Möglichkeit eine größere Oberfläche zu besitzen als Lamellen (wenn man die Lamellen aufteilt und die entstehenden Pins einen Abstand haben, der kleiner die Breite der Lamellen ist (theoretisch kann sie sogar minimal größer sein, da die Oberseite der Lamellen nicht genutzt wird), so ergibt sich eine größere Fläche. Außerdem können sie je nach Anordnung Verwirbelungen erzeugen (nicht immer sinnvoll) und die Fließrichtung wird bei einem zentralen Einlass 2 dimensional (beim HK z.B. kann das Wasser nur nach links oder rechts, also 1 dimensional (natürlich fließt das Wasser in den Kanälen auch 3 dimensional, aber ich denk hier nicht auf molekularer Ebene)), wodurch die Fläche u.U. besser genutzt werden kann und der Durchfluss je nach Aufbau minimal erhöht werden kann...


----------



## Napal (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Das sind alles ein haufen  sehr interessante Vorschläge. Allerdings wird es schwer, alle in einem Kühler unter zu bringen. Aber es sagt ja keiner, dass es bei einem Kühler bleibt  So wie ich das hier sehe, hab ich hier Material für die nächsten 3-4 Kühler 

Ich werd jetzt erstmal versuchen, mein Grundprinzip etwas weiter zu verbessern/optimieren in Sachen Einlass/Auslass-Ströumgsverhalten. Evtl. bastel ich auch nochmal etwas am Höhen/Breiten-Verhältnis der Rippen rum. Aber das Grundprinzip sollte so bleiben wie bisher, sprich, Deckel und Frame bleiben erstmal so (außer der fehlenden Verdrehsicherung zueinander).




> Zitat von *Napal*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

@uter:
Die Netto-Strömung wird durch Form und Position von Ein- und Auslass vorgeben - und die ist bei HK und Kryos identisch. Der optimale Wasserstrom im Sinne des minimalen Wiederstandes wäre also nur geradeaus. Deswegen frage ich mich ja eben, ob die zusätzlichen Querverbindungen bei einer Pinstruktur Sinn machen. Klar: Sie rufen Wirbel hervor. Aber wie Vjoe dargelegt hat und Inno-Kühler anschaulich beweisen: Markoskopische Wirbel verbessern die Kühlleistung nicht - und den Wiederstand steigern sie eher.
Damit stellt eine Pin-Struktur für mich im Best-Case eine Lamellenstruktur dar, bei der aber Teile der nützlichen Lamellenoberfläche durch stehendes Wasser in den Querverbindungen ersetzt wird - folglich ein Netto-Verlust an Oberfläche gekoppelt mit einem höheren Wiederstand.
Etwas anders sieht das bei Kühlern mit unidirektionalem Fluss aus, z.B. SCW-1. Das würde mit Lamellen gar nicht funktionieren (bzw. wäre extrem teuer in der Anfertigung). Aber imho bringt das 2D-Strömungsfeld keinen Vorteil: Erwünscht ist eine hohe Strömung (siehe Verwirbelung) über den gesamten Bereich der Kühlfläche bei möglichst niedrigem Wiederstand. Ein Kühler mit sehr engen Querschnitt innen und zunehmend größer werdenden nach außen kann das nicht erfüllen, weil das Wasser nur in einem sehr kleinen Bereich mit der optimalen Geschwindigkeit fließt.

Bezüglich der Vergrößerung der Oberfläche: Wie du schon sagst - nur wenn die Querkanäle dünner sind, als die Dicke der Lamellen. Es hat sich bei den derzeitigen Fertigungsdimensionen aber als Vorteilhaft erwiesen, die Lamellen dünner stehen zu lassen, als die minimal mögliche Kanalbreite. D.h. eine Pin-Struktur hat bei gleicher Fläche und Werkzeug typischerweise eine geringere Oberfläche.


(alles Theorie. Der Kryos beweist, dass irgendwo eine Lücke drin ist - oder das AC mit weniger Arbeit mehr Leistung erzielen könnte  )


----------



## Uter (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Netto-Strömung wird durch Form und Position von Ein- und Auslass vorgeben - und die ist bei HK und Kryos identisch. Der optimale Wasserstrom im Sinne des minimalen Wiederstandes wäre also nur geradeaus. Deswegen frage ich mich ja eben, ob die zusätzlichen Querverbindungen bei einer Pinstruktur Sinn machen. Klar: Sie rufen Wirbel hervor. Aber wie Vjoe dargelegt hat und Inno-Kühler anschaulich beweisen: Markoskopische Wirbel verbessern die Kühlleistung nicht - und den Wiederstand steigern sie eher.


Die Netto-Strömung kann man doch vollends vernachlässigen oder? Sonst wären ja alle Kühler mit zentralem Einlass vom Durchfluss her besser, da die Strecke nur halb so lang ist wie bei den anderen, oder hab ich deine Def. von Netto-Strömung missverstanden?
Nur gerade aus kann ja keinen Sinn machen, weil dan die genutzte Fläche extrem klein wär.
Bei extrem hohen Durchfluss (High-Flow-Kühler) nutzen die Verwirbelungen wirklich nichts mehr, umso primitiver die Struktur ist, umso stärker dürfte jedoch die Verbesserung sein (ohne die Verwirbelungen würden die Inno-Kühler wohl nicht mal reichen um eine moderne CPU zu kühlen, da die Fläche und der Durchfluss sogar bei uralten Kühlern besser ist). Die Frage ist wann dieses Durchfluss erreicht ist. Afaik nutzt sogar noch der Supreme HF kleine unebenheiten in dem Boden der Kanäle um Verwirbelungen hervor zu rufen, obwohl die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in den Kanälen sehr hoch ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit stellt eine Pin-Struktur für mich im Best-Case eine Lamellenstruktur dar, bei der aber Teile der nützlichen Lamellenoberfläche durch stehendes Wasser in den Querverbindungen ersetzt wird - folglich ein Netto-Verlust an Oberfläche gekoppelt mit einem höheren Wiederstand.


Entweder oder... entweder die Oberfläche wird kleiner da das Wasser steht (unwahrscheinlich), oder es gibt Verwirbelungen und eine größere genutzte Fläche und einen schlechteren Durchfluss (was auch alles im Vergleich zwischen Kryos und HK der Fall ist).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Etwas anders sieht das bei Kühlern mit unidirektionalem Fluss aus, z.B. SCW-1. Das würde mit Lamellen gar nicht funktionieren (bzw. wäre extrem teuer in der Anfertigung). Aber imho bringt das 2D-Strömungsfeld keinen Vorteil: Erwünscht ist eine hohe Strömung (siehe Verwirbelung) über den gesamten Bereich der Kühlfläche bei möglichst niedrigem Wiederstand. Ein Kühler mit sehr engen Querschnitt innen und zunehmend größer werdenden nach außen kann das nicht erfüllen, weil das Wasser nur in einem sehr kleinen Bereich mit der optimalen Geschwindigkeit fließt.


Warum würde das nicht mit Lamellen funktionieren? Die Pins sind alle in mehreren Linien von der Mitte nach außen angelegt, also könnte man auch Lamellen nutzen, bei denen manche eben auch erst weiter außen entstehen (wie die Pinreihen auch). Die Herstellung sollte damit auch nicht teurer werden, da man sich immernoch die arbeitsintensiven Unterbrechungen spart. 
Außerdem gibt es die volle Stömungsgeschwindigkeit bei den meisten anderen Kühlern auch nur punktuell, sonst bräuchte man ja auch keine Düsenplatte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Vergrößerung der Oberfläche: Wie du schon sagst - nur wenn die Querkanäle dünner sind, als die Dicke der Lamellen. Es hat sich bei den derzeitigen Fertigungsdimensionen aber als Vorteilhaft erwiesen, die Lamellen dünner stehen zu lassen, als die minimal mögliche Kanalbreite. D.h. eine Pin-Struktur hat bei gleicher Fläche und Werkzeug typischerweise eine geringere Oberfläche.


Ist das der Fall? Für mich sehen die Kanäle meist ähnlich breit aus wie die Lamellen...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (alles Theorie. Der Kryos beweist, dass irgendwo eine Lücke drin ist - oder das AC mit weniger Arbeit mehr Leistung erzielen könnte  )


Vielleicht ist AC ja wirklich nicht an Physik gebunden. 
Was mich auch wundert ist, dass der Kryos so gut ist, obwohl ein Teil der Pins scheinbar nicht durchströmt wird...


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klar: Sie rufen Wirbel hervor. Aber wie Vjoe dargelegt hat und Inno-Kühler anschaulich beweisen: Markoskopische Wirbel verbessern die Kühlleistung nicht - und den Wiederstand steigern sie eher.


So schwarzweiß kann man es imo nicht sehen. Auch makroskopische Verwirbelungen und Staupunkte unterhalb von Düsen z.B. wirken grenzschichtauflösend und verbessern somit lokal den Wärmeübergang. Allerdings führt der Strömungswiderstand den sie verursachen eben auch dazu, dass die Strömung andernorts nicht so schnell ist wie sie sein könnte. 
Zwar hat man auch in einem Pinfeld normalerweise trotz der Widerstände fast überall turbulente Strömung, aber der Turbulenzgrad ist halt nicht so hoch wie in einem Speedchannelkühler gleicher Oberfläche und Kanalbreite. 
Ein Pinfeld + Düse ist daher ein Kompromiss der alle Effekte ein wenig nutzt und bei der richtigen Dimensionierung durchaus überzeugen kann. Die Innokühler haben hingegen keine nennenswerten beschleunigenden Elemente und nutzen also im wesnetlichen nur lokale Grenzschichtüberwindung durch makroskopische Verwirbelungen. An deren Kühlleistung erkennt man, dass das allein nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. Dazu kommen aber auch noch andere kühltechnisch ungünstige Konstruktionsmerkmale (extrem dicker Boden etc.). Auf der anderen Seite ist die Kühlwirkung auch nicht so schlecht wie bei einem einfachen Kanalkühler der noch fast komplett lamiar durchströmt wird. 
Wie so oft im Kühlerbau ist es also eine Optimierungsaufgabe. Man kann nicht sagen Pins oder Speedchannels sind besser - Punkt! Es geht letztlich darum, mit welcher Methode auch immer, einen möglichst guten Wärmeübergang bei den gegebenen Randbedingungen zu erreichen. Da auch die sich aber von System zu System unterscheiden, ist ein perfekter Wasserkühler, der in allen Systemen optimale Leistung liefert, einfach ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit (mal von werkstofftechnischen und mechanischen Grenzen ganz abgesehen) . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit stellt eine Pin-Struktur für mich im Best-Case eine Lamellenstruktur dar, bei der aber Teile der nützlichen Lamellenoberfläche durch stehendes Wasser in den Querverbindungen ersetzt wird - folglich ein Netto-Verlust an Oberfläche gekoppelt mit einem höheren Wiederstand.


Wenn das so wäre, müsste der AC Kryos ohne die Querrillen besser kühlen - das wage ich, auch wenn er eine Schlitzdüse über die gesamte Breite hätte, zu bezweifeln . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Etwas anders sieht das bei Kühlern mit unidirektionalem Fluss aus, z.B. SCW-1. Das würde mit Lamellen gar nicht funktionieren (bzw. wäre extrem teuer in der Anfertigung). Aber imho bringt das 2D-Strömungsfeld keinen Vorteil: Erwünscht ist eine hohe Strömung (siehe Verwirbelung) über den gesamten Bereich der Kühlfläche bei möglichst niedrigem Wiederstand.


Der Widerstand ist nicht ausschlaggebend - der ergibt sich. Auf geringen Widerstand optimieren bedeutet bei gegebener Strömungsenergie gleichzeitig immer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu verlieren. Das widerspricht sich also. Um trotzdem hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen hilft dann wieder nur mehr Pumpendurchsatz - mit den bekannten Nebenwirkungen. Das war das HighFlow-Konzept, welches bekanntermaßen gescheitert ist. 
Der genannte Enzo-Kühler ist noch ein Kühler aus dieser Generation aber kein Extrembeispiel dafür. Die Kühlleitung war da ähnlich wie bei den Innokühlern nicht berauschend aber noch absolut OK - auch bei geringem Durchfluss.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Kühler mit sehr engen Querschnitt innen und zunehmend größer werdenden nach außen kann das nicht erfüllen, weil das Wasser nur in einem sehr kleinen Bereich mit der optimalen Geschwindigkeit fließt.


Wenn du nur niedrigen Widerstand forderst (was nichts bringt) ist das OK, aber nicht wenn du Strömungsgeschwindigkeit forderst - das ist richtig. Beides zusammen geht aber nur wenn du die Highflow-Schiene fährt und deren Effektivität scheitert an den Randbedingungen (laute Pumpe, hoher Wärmeeintrag durch die Pumpe, Begrenzungen durch andere Bauteile im Kreislauf (Anschlüsse etc.). Das ist alles in allem kein zukunftsfähiges Konzept. Allerdings ist ein super restriktiver Kühler der zwar sehr hohe Geschwindigkeiten erlaubt aber zu viel Druck erfordert ebenso ein Konzept was an den Randbedingungen scheitert. Da müsste man dann in Richtung Verdrängerpumpen gehen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Vergrößerung der Oberfläche: Wie du schon sagst - nur wenn die Querkanäle dünner sind, als die Dicke der Lamellen. Es hat sich bei den derzeitigen Fertigungsdimensionen aber als Vorteilhaft erwiesen, die Lamellen dünner stehen zu lassen, als die minimal mögliche Kanalbreite. D.h. eine Pin-Struktur hat bei gleicher Fläche und Werkzeug typischerweise eine geringere Oberfläche.


 Ist dem so? Eigentlich eher nicht - du unterschlägst dabei auch die Bodenfläche der Kanäle die am nächsten andern Wärmequelle sind und ebenfalls etwas beitragen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (alles Theorie. Der Kryos beweist, dass irgendwo eine Lücke drin ist - oder das AC mit weniger Arbeit mehr Leistung erzielen könnte  )


Der Kryos beweist eigentlich nur dass eine sehr geringe Restbodentsärke und extrem große Oberfläche in der Struktur - wie auch immer die zustande kommt - sehr gute Kühlleistungen hervorrufen kann, aber effektiv ist der Kühler auch nicht besser als andere Top-Kühler. Allenfalls Tendenzen innerhalb der Messgenauigkeit lassen sich erahnen.

Die Frage ist einfach ob das das Ende Fahnenstange ist, oder nicht. Es kommt eben auch auf die Randbedingungen an. Je nach System ist mal der ein mal der andere Topkühler ein Quäntchen besser, aber das Niveau hat sich schon länger nicht mehr wirklich messbar verändert. Wenn man also noch mehr raus holen will liegt die Veränderung der Randbedingungen natürlich erst mal am nächsten. Will man aber an der Kühltechnik noch ein Sprung schaffen müsste ein Konzept her, was die vorhanden Methoden noch besser vereint oder eine völlig andere Methode nutzt oder hinzufügt. 
Ich bin sehr gespannt ob irgendjemanden da noch was einfällt. Möglich ist alles. Viellicht sind auch alle einfach nur zu festgefahren in den vorhanden Denkstrukturen. An der Physik ändert sich nichts, aber unter einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachtet ergeben sich manchmal neue Perspektiven . 
Einen richtigen Innovationsschub auf dem Gebiet erwarte ich daher nicht aus Richtung der etablierten Kühlerbauer, schon eher aus dem Eigenbau-Bereich aber noch viel eher aus einer Richtung an die wir noch gar nicht denken. Und ganz nebenbei bemerkt: So wahnsinnig wichtig ist die Kühlleitung eins Wasserkühlers nicht. Selbst Innokühler kühlen jede verfügbare CPU noch locker und wenn sie nicht korrosionsgefährdet und überteuert wären, würde man damit auch keinen Fehler machen .


----------



## Napal (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



> Wenn man also noch mehr raus holen will liegt die Veränderung der Randbedingungen natürlich erst mal am nächsten



Hhmm... ok, ich geh in die Pumpenentwicklung  Da sind bestimmt auch aus kostengründen alles mögliche, was verbessern könnte, eingespart worden


----------



## Uter (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

@ VJoe:
Glaubst du, dass sich in Zukunft wirklich noch so viel ändern wird? 
Ich denke Kupfer ist ziemlich am Ende: Den Boden kann man kaum mehr verdünnen, die Strukturen kann man zwar noch verkleinern, allerdings würden die Kühler dann noch Verstopfungsanfälliger und ein Reinigen würde erschwert werden (die Pins oder Lamellen würden sich verbiegen), die Tiefe der Struktuen kann man zwar noch erhöhen, aber das würde wohl auch nicht mehr allzu viel bringen. 
Der einzige Sprung wär durch andere Materialien möglich, die aber noch nicht ausgereift (Kohlenstoffnanorohre) und/oder zu teuer (Diamanten ) sind.
Alles in allem denke ich, dass die Kühler in den nächsten Jahren höchstens ein paar Grad gut machen und dabei vielleicht auch noch einen etwas besseren Durchfluss bekommen.

@ Napal:
Warum nicht? 
Wär doch cool eine Wakü zu haben, bei der du den besten CPU-Kühler der Welt hast, einen passiven Radiator ohne Alu im Kreislauf, eine Pumpe mit dem Druck, Durchfluss und Größe einer Laing und der Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärke einer EHEIM 1046. 
Und das alles selbst gebaut. Damit hast du ein Hobby für die nächsten 20 Jahre.


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Auf der Entwicklungsschiene auf der wir uns derzeit befinden halte ich das Potential auch für weitestgehend ausgeschöpft. Ein wenig Optimierungsspielraum ist sicher auch noch beim jetzigen Stand der Technik noch drin, aber keine großen Sprünge mehr. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass prinzipiell nichts Wesentliches mehr geht .

Die Werkstoffschiene wird aber in der Tat nicht mehr viel bringen, denn CNTs sind ziemlich ungeeignet für die Anwendung, und Feinsilber ist zu weich für die üblichen Konstrukte. Diamant in makroskopischer Erscheinungsform ist keine realistische Option. Ich könnte mir beschichtungstechnisch und von der Oberflächenbehandlung her bezüglich Grenzschichtbeeinflussung noch ein paar Optimierungen vorstellen, aber nichts was großes Potential heben würde. Richtung Direktkühlung wären noch Ansätze möglich, aber das wird an der usability im Massenmarkt scheitern. 

2°K oder mehr in den nächsten Jahren wäre ein gewaltiger Entwicklungssprung. Das gab es schon lange nicht mehr . Seit mindesten zwei Jahren ist das Top-Niveau effektiv eingefroren. Alle Top-Kühler dümpeln im gleichen Bereich vor sich hin. Von Durchfluss kann man sich auch nichts kaufen - das ist kein sinnvolles Entwicklungsziel. 

Wenn niemand eine wirklich grandiose Idee hat, wird sich am wahrscheinlichsten entweder nichts mehr tun - was rein leistungstechnisch jetzt auch nicht so tragisch wäre, oder es wird wieder ein sinnloser Hype wie HighFlow generiert. Möglich wäre auch, dass man sich mal auf Graka-Kühler verlegt und das Gelernte dort verstärkt anwendet - da ist noch deutlich mehr Potential.

Trotzdem würde ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, dass ein neues Konzept oder eine neue Fertigungsmethode noch mal einen nennenswerten Sprung bringt. Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch noch die theoretische und numerische Schiene, bei der nicht mehr per trial and error entwickelt wird sondern wirklich von Grund auf auf physikalischer Basis optimiert wird - da kann man allerdings geteilter Ansicht sein, ob dass bei den gegebenen Randbedingungen erfolgversprechend wäre. Oft scheitert so was schon an den Grundlagen und erfordert sehr engagiertes Personal und genügend finanziellen Background.  

Noch ne Möglichkeit wäre, dass sich die ganze Branche noch mehr in Richtung Design und Optik entwickelt, weil die Kühltechnik selbst einfach nicht mehr so zentral ist. Bei Autos interessiert sich ja auch kaum noch jemand für die Technik, da sie langweilig und eintönig geworden ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



Uter schrieb:


> Bei extrem hohen Durchfluss (High-Flow-Kühler) nutzen die Verwirbelungen wirklich nichts mehr, umso primitiver die Struktur ist, umso stärker dürfte jedoch die Verbesserung sein (ohne die Verwirbelungen würden die Inno-Kühler wohl nicht mal reichen um eine moderne CPU zu kühlen, da die Fläche und der Durchfluss sogar bei uralten Kühlern besser ist). Die Frage ist wann dieses Durchfluss erreicht ist. Afaik nutzt sogar noch der Supreme HF kleine unebenheiten in dem Boden der Kanäle um Verwirbelungen hervor zu rufen, obwohl die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in den Kanälen sehr hoch ist.



Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber rein von der Fertigungstechnik her würde ich etwaige Unebenbheiten eher als unbeabsichtigt einstufen 
Afaik ist es auch kaum möglich, durch Unebenheiten auf einer Struktur einen besseren Wärmeübergang zu erzielen (außer sie sind so groß, dass sie als Oberflächenvergrößerung wirken): Das Wasser weicht der Struktur ja nach oben aus. Dass es dabei verwirbelt wird, ist nett - aber im Strömungsschatten hinter der Unebenheit ist die Grenzschicht trotzdem dicker.



> Entweder oder... entweder die Oberfläche wird kleiner da das Wasser steht (unwahrscheinlich), oder es gibt Verwirbelungen und eine größere genutzte Fläche und einen schlechteren Durchfluss (was auch alles im Vergleich zwischen Kryos und HK der Fall ist).



Der Kryos hat im Vergleich zum HK auch eine feinere Fertigung. Das bringt ebenfalls mehr Oberfläche und (so, wie sie verwendet wurde), mehr Wiederstand. Die Frage wäre, wie sich ein Kryos ohne Querschlitze und echt breitem Einlass schlagen würde? (punktförmiges Eintreffen ist es ja auch in der heutigen Version nicht wirklich)



> Warum würde das nicht mit Lamellen funktionieren? Die Pins sind alle in mehreren Linien von der Mitte nach außen angelegt, also könnte man auch Lamellen nutzen, bei denen manche eben auch erst weiter außen entstehen (wie die Pinreihen auch). Die Herstellung sollte damit auch nicht teurer werden, da man sich immernoch die arbeitsintensiven Unterbrechungen spart.



Feine Lamellen werden in Serienfertigung afaik nicht gefräst, sondern mit Trennscheiben reingeschnitten. Das ist wesentlich schneller und billiger (/überhaupt erst bezahlbar) und mit einem radial verlaufenden Muster nicht möglich.
Selbst im Vergleich zum Fräsen wäre es aber aufwendiger: Da der Abstand zwischen zwei Lamellen sich kontinuirlich ändert, musst du beide Wände des Kanals getrennt Fräsen. Eine Kanal zwischen Lamellen ist dagegen ein einfacher Durchgang und Unterbrechungen gibts da gar nicht.



> Außerdem gibt es die volle Stömungsgeschwindigkeit bei den meisten anderen Kühlern auch nur punktuell, sonst bräuchte man ja auch keine Düsenplatte.



Man gucke sich an, wie wenig der HK3LC auf den LT verliert, obwohl ihm nicht nur die Platte, sondern auch die feine Struktur fehlen...




VJoe2max schrieb:


> So schwarzweiß kann man es imo nicht sehen. Auch makroskopische Verwirbelungen und Staupunkte unterhalb von Düsen z.B. wirken grenzschichtauflösend und verbessern somit lokal den Wärmeübergang.



Sind das die makroskopischen Verwirbelungen, oder ist es die Kombination aus hoher Geschwindigkeit und senkrechtem Auftreffen sowie die dadurch hervorgerufenen mikroskopischen Wirbel?
Ich vermag das nicht zu trennen, aber es fällt halt schon auf, dass andere Methoden zur Erzeugung makroskopischer Wirbel nicht sehr erfolgreich sind.



> Auf der anderen Seite ist die Kühlwirkung auch nicht so schlecht wie bei einem einfachen Kanalkühler der noch fast komplett lamiar durchströmt wird.



Hab ehrlich gesagt noch keinen Vergleich gesehen, aber spontan würde mich ein i5 vs. HK 1.6 Duell interessieren 



> Wie so oft im Kühlerbau ist es also eine Optimierungsaufgabe. Man kann nicht sagen Pins oder Speedchannels sind besser - Punkt! Es geht letztlich darum, mit welcher Methode auch immer, einen möglichst guten Wärmeübergang bei den gegebenen Randbedingungen zu erreichen.



Will ich ja auch nicht behaupten, aber auch in deinem Text habe ich jetzt kein Argument gefunden, warum Pins bei gleichem Wiederstand eine bessere Kühlleistung als Lamellen an gleicher Stelle liefern könnten.
Optimieren geht ja nur, wenn man Nach- UND Vorteile gegeneinander abwägt.
Einziger hauchzarter Vorteil für Pins, den ich kenne, ist die minimal größere Gesamtoberfläche, wenn die Lamellen/Pins ohnehin dick ausfallen und wenn schmalere Zwischenräume aufgrund des Fertigungswerkzeuges nicht möglich sind und wenn ein höherer Wiederstand nicht stört.
Aber das sind ganz schön viele wenns.



> Wenn das so wäre, müsste der AC Kryos ohne die Querrillen besser kühlen - das wage ich, auch wenn er eine Schlitzdüse über die gesamte Breite hätte, zu bezweifeln .



Ich auch - aber nur, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass das getestet wurde und es wohl schlechter gewesen sein muss. Aber mir erschließt sich nicht so ganz wieso. Letztlich würde es einem eine bessere Kontrolle (d.h. konstanter Querschnitt und damit konstante Geschwindigkeit) über den gleichen Wasserfluss und eine gleich große Oberfläche geben.



> Der Widerstand ist nicht ausschlaggebend - der ergibt sich.



Irgendwas muss man aber haben, wogegen man wild laufender Theorie abwägt . Der perfekte Kühler hätte vermutlich nicht unendlich feine Kanäle für eine unendlich große Oberfläche.



> Der genannte Enzo-Kühler ist noch ein Kühler aus dieser Generation aber kein Extrembeispiel dafür. Die Kühlleitung war da ähnlich wie bei den Innokühlern nicht berauschend aber noch absolut OK - auch bei geringem Durchfluss.



"nicht berauschend"? Das Ding konnte mit seiner großen Kühlstruktur den HK3LT schlagen, wenn es über die 1,5-2l/min ging.



> Ist dem so? Eigentlich eher nicht - du unterschlägst dabei auch die Bodenfläche der Kanäle die am nächsten andern Wärmequelle sind und ebenfalls etwas beitragen.



Ich geb zu, dass ich zum letzten mal bei meinem GPU-X² genauer hingeguckt habe (mein HK3.0 war ja auch nicht ganz in Originalzustand  ), da ware es iirc so.
Wenn Kryos und Co dickere Lamellen/Pins als Kanäle haben, dann wäre imho der erste naheliegende Optimierungsschritt, das zu ändern. Denn bei den recht geringen Tiefen der Kühlstruktur sollte das nicht zur Wärmeleitung nötig sein und schmalere Lamellen bedeuten mehr Ober- bei gleicher Grundfläche. (ggf. ein weiterer Nachteil einer Pinstruktur: Die Querbelastungen beim zweiten Schnitt bringen Probleme, wenn die Kräfte beim bearbeiten zu hoch werden)




> Die Frage ist einfach ob das das Ende Fahnenstange ist, oder nicht. Es kommt eben auch auf die Randbedingungen an. Je nach System ist mal der ein mal der andere Topkühler ein Quäntchen besser, aber das Niveau hat sich schon länger nicht mehr wirklich messbar verändert.



Hmm - also vom Supreme zum HK3 zum Kryos gab es imho klar messbare Fortschritte, das war nicht nur eine Frage des Systems. Sicherlich hat es heute oft mehr Einfluss, wie gut die Krümmung des Kühlerbodens zu der des IHS passt, aber es gibt auch sowas wie den Durchschnitt und da würde ich (bei Verlustleistungen im 150W Bereich) durchaus 2-3K Verbesserung sehen. 



> Wenn man also noch mehr raus holen will liegt die Veränderung der Randbedingungen natürlich erst mal am nächsten. Will man aber an der Kühltechnik noch ein Sprung schaffen müsste ein Konzept her, was die vorhanden Methoden noch besser vereint oder eine völlig andere Methode nutzt oder hinzufügt.
> Ich bin sehr gespannt ob irgendjemanden da noch was einfällt. Möglich ist alles. Viellicht sind auch alle einfach nur zu festgefahren in den vorhanden Denkstrukturen. An der Physik ändert sich nichts, aber unter einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachtet ergeben sich manchmal neue Perspektiven .



Ich glaube nicht, dass sich da ohne Änderungen bei den CPUs viel ergibt.
Mein kleiner Dual-Core ist zwar keine gute Referenz, aber ich zum Spaß mal einen Temperatursensor unter die Sockelhalterung neben den IHS geklemmt. Der sollte eigentlich recht nah an der Rand-Temperatur des IHS liegen - und er liegt vielleicht 1K über der Wassertemperatur. Schon früher, zu P4-Zeiten und mit HK2.0, habe ich am Kühlerboden meist nicht mehr als 5K Differenz zum Wasser gemessen. D.h. der größte Teil der Temperaturdifferenz Kern<->Wasser geht auf den Bereich Kern<->IHS-Oberfläche zurück und da kommt kein Kühlerhersteller ran.
Denen würde ich zwar durchaus noch eine Verdoppelung der Kühlleistung durch feinere Strukturen und effektivere Anströmung zusprechen, aber was nützt "halbes DeltaT" Kühlerboden-Wasser, wenn da schon heute keine große Differenz herrscht?
Irgendwann müssen die Hersteller irgendwas besseres bringen, weil die Leute sonst beim alten Zeug bleiben, aber solange AMD&Intel keine 200W CPUs rausbringen, sehe ich keine Möglichkeit, sich zu beweisen.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Seit mindesten zwei Jahren ist das Top-Niveau effektiv eingefroren. Alle Top-Kühler dümpeln im gleichen Bereich vor sich hin.



*grübel*
Was für Topkühler sind, neben dem Kryos und Supreme HF, denn noch in den letzten 2 Jahren erschienen 



> Möglich wäre auch, dass man sich mal auf Graka-Kühler verlegt und das Gelernte dort verstärkt anwendet - da ist noch deutlich mehr Potential.



Die sind schon heute in erster Linie zu teuer, nicht zu schwach.


----------



## Uter (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

@ VJoe:
Klingt logisch, aber ist irgendwo schade, dass es wohl nicht mehr so wirklich weiter geht. Die Tendenz zur Optik kann man ja bereits an diversen Deckeln sehen... 
Bei den Graka Kühlern sehe ich auch noch Potential. Eine Möglichkeit wäre eine Kombination aus GPU-only-Kühler und einem speziellen Kühler für den Rest. Solange der Kühler für den Rest günstiger ist wie ein normaler Fullcover, würde sich die Kombination mit der Zeit rentieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber rein von der Fertigungstechnik her würde ich etwaige Unebenbheiten eher als unbeabsichtigt einstufen
> Afaik ist es auch kaum möglich, durch Unebenheiten auf einer Struktur einen besseren Wärmeübergang zu erzielen (außer sie sind so groß, dass sie als Oberflächenvergrößerung wirken): Das Wasser weicht der Struktur ja nach oben aus. Dass es dabei verwirbelt wird, ist nett - aber im Strömungsschatten hinter der Unebenheit ist die Grenzschicht trotzdem dicker.


Hab noch mal gesucht und scheinbar sind die Unebenheiten wirklich unbeabsichtigt. Zu 100% weiß ich es aber nicht. Eine gewisse Oberflächenvergrößerung stellen sie auf jeden Fall da.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Kryos hat im Vergleich zum HK auch eine feinere Fertigung. Das bringt ebenfalls mehr Oberfläche und (so, wie sie verwendet wurde), mehr Wiederstand. Die Frage wäre, wie sich ein Kryos ohne Querschlitze und echt breitem Einlass schlagen würde? (punktförmiges Eintreffen ist es ja auch in der heutigen Version nicht wirklich)


Im Vergleich zum HK ja, aber im Vergleich zum Supreme HF eher nicht. 
Was meinst du mit echt breitem Einlass?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Feine Lamellen werden in Serienfertigung afaik nicht gefräst, sondern mit Trennscheiben reingeschnitten. Das ist wesentlich schneller und billiger (/überhaupt erst bezahlbar) und mit einem radial verlaufenden Muster nicht möglich.
> Selbst im Vergleich zum Fräsen wäre es aber aufwendiger: Da der Abstand zwischen zwei Lamellen sich kontinuirlich ändert, musst du beide Wände des Kanals getrennt Fräsen. Eine Kanal zwischen Lamellen ist dagegen ein einfacher Durchgang und Unterbrechungen gibts da gar nicht.


Die Kanäle besitzt der Kühler doch so oder so, aber bei den Pins mussten (er ist EOL, oder?) noch weitere Verbindungen in den Kühler gefräst werden, also war die Herstellung umständlicher als mit Lamellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man gucke sich an, wie wenig der HK3LC auf den LT verliert, obwohl ihm nicht nur die Platte, sondern auch die feine Struktur fehlen...


Stimmt, aber das sind nunmal die paar Grad, die einen Hochleistungskühler ausmachen. Die Frage ist eher, ob die gleiche Leistung ohne Platte bzw. mit anderem Einlass möglich ist.


----------



## Klutten (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Damit ich den Thread nicht aus den Augen verliere, muss ich hier zumindest einen schnellen Kommentar abgeben. Gerne würde ich auch fachlich mehr zum Besten geben, da ich mich ja mit Strömungsmechanik, Konstruktion und Kühlerbau beschäftige, aber ich liege im Bett und das Tippen fällt mir etwas schwer. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich das äußere Design ansprechend, da es sich schön von aktuellen Kühlern absetzt. Was den Rest des Wasserkühlers angeht, ist aber von meiner Seite aus einiges an Konstruktionsarbeit nötig. Sowohl die Komplexität einzelner Bereiche als auch die veranschlagten Zeiten und Strukturbreiten in punkto Fräsarbeit sind ein Fiasko und wirtschaftlich in keinster Weise herstellbar - Maschinenpark hin oder her.

Mehr demnächst vom Schreibtisch aus ...meine Arme werden lahm.


----------



## Napal (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

@Klutten:

Danke erstmal für das Feedback!
Was die Herstellbarkeit angeht, so gebe ich dir in einer Serienfertigung natürlich voll und ganz recht. Das wäre finanziell eine Katastrophe. Aber da es hier um ein Einzelstück geht (evtl auch das ein oder ander "Einzel"stück mehr  ), sehe ich hier gar kein Problem. Frästechnisch anspruchsvoll, aber machbar, und finanziell (in Bezug auf inverstierte Zeit) völlig irrelevant, da Wochenend- (eher Sonntags-) Fertigung.

Aber ich freu mich auf ein ausführliches, "waches" (  ) Feedback.


----------



## Klutten (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Vielleicht sollte ich weniger feedbacken, sondern direkt an dem Wettbewerb teilnehmen, den ich gerade entdeckt habe.


----------



## Napal (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Oder das


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



Uter schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum HK ja, aber im Vergleich zum Supreme HF eher nicht.




Am interessantesten zur Beurteilung der Konzepte wäre wohl Kryos (wie er ist, 2D-strömig) gegen KryosMOD (Lamellendesign), oder?



> Was meinst du mit echt breitem Einlass?



Der Kryos hat im Moment eine runde Einlassöffnung, aber drum rum einen ovalen Bereich abgedichtet. D.h. das Wasser trifft primär in die Mitte der Struktur, aber nicht alles Wasser fließt wirklich von der Mitte nach außen - ein Teil wird erst weiter außen seinen Weg zwischen Pins nehmen, wenn der Dichtring es dazu zwingt. Ein echt breiter Einlass wäre ähnlich wie beim HK3 aufgebaut und lässt das Wasser über die gesamte Breite der Kühlstruktur einströmen - anders kann eine Lamellenstruktur, mit der verglichen werden soll, ja nicht funktionieren.



> Die Kanäle besitzt der Kühler doch so oder so, aber bei den Pins mussten (er ist EOL, oder?) noch weitere Verbindungen in den Kühler gefräst werden, also war die Herstellung umständlicher als mit Lamellen.




"EOL"? "so oder so"?
Wir reden hier von theoretischen Konzepten und davon, ob ein Kühler mit Strömung von der Mitte in alle Richtungen nach außen auch mit Lamellen baubar wäre. In der Theorie gibts kein EOL&sowieso, da gibts, was machbar ist. Und meine Aussage war: Ein derartige Strömung ist mit einem Pinfeld sehr einfach zu machen (weil man es mit zwei gekreuzten Reihen Schlitze herstellen kann), entsprechende Lamellen sind dagegen unbezahlbar (weil jede Lamelle einzeln mit einem Fräser gefertigt werden muss)


----------



## Uter (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



			
				Uter schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "EOL"? "so oder so"?
> ...



Im Anhang das Bild. Grün zeigt die Verbindungen, die man stehen hätte lassen können, wenn man Lamellen hätte nutzen wollen (was ein Satz ).
Und jetzt erklär mir nochmal, warum dieser Kühler teurer wär, obwohl man 11 Kreis weglassen hätte können. Die Leistung wär bei meinem Modell auch nicht schlechter, da die Pins ziemlich weit auseinander stehen und die Auslässe gleichmäßig verteilt sind und die Struktur dementsprechend auch gleichmäßig durchströmt würde.

@ topic: 
Wie weit bist du inzwischen? Schon angefangen zu fräsen?

PS: Verdammt jetzt hab ich statt zitieren ändern geklickt und die hälfte meines alten Posts gelöscht.  Naja wurde ja eh schon gelesen. Vielleicht sollte ich schlafen gehen.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Feine Lamellen werden in Serienfertigung afaik nicht gefräst, sondern mit Trennscheiben reingeschnitten. Das ist wesentlich schneller und billiger (/überhaupt erst bezahlbar) und mit einem radial verlaufenden Muster nicht möglich.
> Selbst im Vergleich zum Fräsen wäre es aber aufwendiger: Da der Abstand zwischen zwei Lamellen sich kontinuirlich ändert, musst du beide Wände des Kanals getrennt Fräsen. Eine Kanal zwischen Lamellen ist dagegen ein einfacher Durchgang und Unterbrechungen gibts da gar nicht.


Die feinen Kanäle werden nicht mit Trennscheiben raus geschliffen, sondern mit Kreissägeblättern gesägt (in dem Einsatzgebiet kann man sie auch noch Scheibenfräser nennen, auch wenn sie sehr dünn sind). In jedem Fall wird mit geometrisch bestimmter Schneide gearbeitet und nicht wie bei Trennscheiben mit geometrisch unbestimmter Schneide geschliffen . 

So in etwa sieht das aus wenn man´s selber macht: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild entstand beim Sägen der Pinstruktur in meinem aktuellen Eigenbau-Kühler. 

Eine radialsymmetrische Lamellenstruktur lässt sich so bei ungefähr gleichbleibender Strukturbreite in der Tat nicht ohne Weiteres herstellen, wobei eine Querschnittszunahme mit dem Radius auch nicht gerade sinnvoll ist, da damit die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ja wieder gesenkt würde. Erhöht man den Querschnitt nicht (dann ist es auch einfach zu fertigen) hat man aber bedeutend weniger Oberfläche als bei einem Pinfeld oder geraden Lamellen. Ein Speed-Channel-Kühler mit radialsymmetrisch angeordneten Kanälen ist daher prinzipiell supotimal . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man gucke sich an, wie wenig der HK3LC auf den LT verliert, obwohl ihm nicht nur die Platte, sondern auch die feine Struktur fehlen...


Das liegt aber mehr daran, dass die Spielräume insgesamt so klein sind . Diese Unterscheide sind ja allenfalls schwache Tendenzen, wenn man auf Hardware "misst", aber auch auf richtigen Prüfständen sind die Unterschiede minimal.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sind das die makroskopischen Verwirbelungen, oder ist es die Kombination aus hoher Geschwindigkeit und senkrechtem Auftreffen sowie die dadurch hervorgerufenen mikroskopischen Wirbel?
> Ich vermag das nicht zu trennen, aber es fällt halt schon auf, dass andere Methoden zur Erzeugung makroskopischer Wirbel nicht sehr erfolgreich sind.


Es ist wie gesagt immer ein mehr oder weniger zugunsten der einen oder anderen Methode gewichteter Kompromiss. Auch in Staupunkten oder Staulinien kann wie gesagt die Grenzschicht überwunden werden, aber da wir in aktuellen Kühlern eigentlich fast überall turbulente Strömung haben, sind Verwirbelungen und Staupunkte nur zusätzliche Effekte zur Grenzschichtauflösung. Was letztlich zählt, ist dass das Wasser möglichst auf der gesamten Strukuroberfläche keinen oder nur minimale Grenzsschichtdicken vor sich hat. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob dies rein durch Strömungsgeschwindigkeit oder zusätzlich durch Grenzschichtauflösung aufgrund von Verwirbelung oder Stauströmung gescheit. Man muss die Effekte eben einfach so kombinieren, dass es gut zu fertigen ist und möglichst die Wärme möglichst optimal ins Wasser übergeht. Ob man sich jetzt auf den einen oder anderen Effekt konzentriert ist aber nicht so wichtig - Hauptsache ist, dass die Struktur möglichst überall so durchströmt wird dass ein hoher lokaler Turbulenzgrad im Sinne nicht vorhandener Grenzschichten vorliegt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab ehrlich gesagt noch keinen Vergleich gesehen, aber spontan würde mich ein i5 vs. HK 1.6 Duell interessieren


Die Inno-Kühler haben noch ein anderes Handycap - den extrem langen Wärmeleitweg. Dennoch liegen sie z.B. unter den Prüfbedingungen die wir z.B. ansetzen gleichauf mit einem HK 2.0 . Ein HK 1.6 Kanalkühler würde noch vermutlich noch ein Quäntchen schlechter abschneiden. Ganz so ineffektiv wie immer getan wird ist dieser Weg also auch nicht - besser jedenfalls als gar keine Methode zur Grenzschichtauflösung (außer hohem Durchfluss zu betreiben). Bei breiten Kanälen reicht halt selbst das nicht aus und wenn man schon nahezu laminar anströmt sind erzwungene makroskopische Verwirbelungen immer noch besser als ein glattwandiger Kanal der allenfalls an den Umlenkpunkten knapp turbulente Zustände erreicht, solange man nicht Monsterpumpen arbeitet. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Will ich ja auch nicht behaupten, aber auch in deinem Text habe ich jetzt kein Argument gefunden, warum Pins bei gleichem Wiederstand eine bessere Kühlleistung als Lamellen an gleicher Stelle liefern könnten.
> Optimieren geht ja nur, wenn man Nach- UND Vorteile gegeneinander abwägt.
> Einziger hauchzarter Vorteil für Pins, den ich kenne, ist die minimal größere Gesamtoberfläche, wenn die Lamellen/Pins ohnehin dick ausfallen und wenn schmalere Zwischenräume aufgrund des Fertigungswerkzeuges nicht möglich sind und wenn ein höherer Wiederstand nicht stört.
> Aber das sind ganz schön viele wenns.



In einer Pinstruktur hast du alle postiven Effekte vereint - in einer Lamellenstruktur nur die Geschwindigkeit. Der Widerstand ist dabei relativ belanglos, da er nicht Zielgröße ist. Um eine sehr hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in einer Lamellenstruktur zu erreichen musst du automatisch den Widerstand erhöhen - das geht dann nur über den Querschnitt. Ein widerstandsarmer Kühler mit Lamellenstruktur hat auch nicht den höchsten Turbulenzgrad und vom Durchfluss kann man sich kühltechnisch schlicht nichts kaufen. 
In einer Pinstruktur nutzt man eben zusätzliche Effekte zur Grenzschichtminimierung aus und erreicht auch schon mit weniger feinen Strukturen bereist einen besseren Wärmeübergang und sogar noch ein wenig mehr aktive Oberfläche. Die Schattenseite von Pinstrukturen ist jedoch der zusätzliche Aufwand. Wie man aber beim Kryos sieht, ist aber auch das bis zu sehr feinen Strukturen noch möglich. Dass die Pinstruktur dort nicht symmetrisch ist, dürfte im Übrigen fertigungstechnische Gründe haben und nicht die so viel beschworene Vorzugsorientierung. Wenn man so feine Pins erzeugen will ergibt sich das automatisch, wenn man nicht schon beim Sägen alles verbiegen will . 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich auch - aber nur, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass das getestet wurde und es wohl schlechter gewesen sein muss. Aber mir erschließt sich nicht so ganz wieso. Letztlich würde es einem eine bessere Kontrolle (d.h. konstanter Querschnitt und damit konstante Geschwindigkeit) über den gleichen Wasserfluss und eine gleich große Oberfläche geben.


Mit einem zentralen Einlass wäre eine normale Lamellenstruktur natürlich sehr ineffektiv, da der Großteil der Lamellen überhaupt nicht angeströmt würde. Der ovale O-Ring dient meiner Einschätzung nach nicht der lateralen Verteilung (dafür ist der Spalt zwischen Deckel und Boden zu schmal), sondern lediglich der Einstellung der Druckverhältnisse. So lässt sich das vom zentralen Einlass kommende Wasser aktiv unten halten, bevor es im äußeren Bereich der Struktur den Deckel-Bodenspalt zum Abströmen mit über die Fläche mit nutzen kann. Zusätzlich dürfte der O-Ring auch der mechanischen Unterstützung der doch recht weichen Bodenplatte dienen.
Ich bin sicher auch ohne den O-Ring würde sich, von schlechtem Kontakt wegen ungewollter konkaver Durchbiegung mal abgesehen, nichts Wesentliches an der Performance ändern.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss man aber haben, wogegen man wild laufender Theorie abwägt . Der perfekte Kühler hätte vermutlich nicht unendlich feine Kanäle für eine unendlich große Oberfläche.


Der Widerstand ist lediglich in dem Sinne relevant, dass pumpenseitig kein beliebig hoher Druck zur Verfügung steht. Nur deshalb sind extrem restriktive Designs mit feinsten Lamellen und minimalen Querschnitten nicht in jedem Fall besser. Wenn du dir Anwendungen anschaust wo so ein hoher Druck zur Verfügung steht, geht man übrigens genau diesen Weg und kann damit noch viel höhere Leistungsdichten im Zaum halten als bei einer CPU . Der Widerstand ist dabei heftig - aber das ist einfach irrelevant für die Kühlwirkung an sich. In einer Wakü sollte man es aber auch schon deswegen nicht so auf die Spitze treiben, da ja evtl. noch andere Kühler im Kreislauf sind, die ohne die entsprechende Strömungsenergie einfach nur noch laminar angeströmt werden und entsprechend mies performen würden. 
Beim Radiator hingegen ist das nicht kritisch - da limitiert sowieso mehr die Luftströmung.  




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "nicht berauschend"? Das Ding konnte mit seiner großen Kühlstruktur den HK3LT schlagen, wenn es über die 1,5-2l/min ging.



Ich nehme mal an, dass das auf irgendeinem Hardwareprüfstand so ermittelt wurde . Misst an es richtig schneidet er wesentlich schlechter als ein HK3LT ab - egal bei welchem Volumenstrom . Laut unseren Messungen liegt er z. B. etwa gleichauf mit den Inno-Kühlern und da würde ich ihn auch rein technisch verorten . Auch Praxisergebnisse bestätigen das sehr gut. In der Region sehen ihn im Übrigen auch andere physikalische Tests.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich geb zu, dass ich zum letzten mal bei meinem GPU-X² genauer hingeguckt habe (mein HK3.0 war ja auch nicht ganz in Originalzustand  ), da ware es iirc so.
> Wenn Kryos und Co dickere Lamellen/Pins als Kanäle haben, dann wäre imho der erste naheliegende Optimierungsschritt, das zu ändern. Denn bei den recht geringen Tiefen der Kühlstruktur sollte das nicht zur Wärmeleitung nötig sein und schmalere Lamellen bedeuten mehr Ober- bei gleicher Grundfläche. (ggf. ein weiterer Nachteil einer Pinstruktur: Die Querbelastungen beim zweiten Schnitt bringen Probleme, wenn die Kräfte beim bearbeiten zu hoch werden)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die feinen Kanäle werden nicht mit Trennscheiben raus geschliffen, sondern mit Kreissägeblättern gesägt (in dem Einsatzgebiet kann man sie auch noch Scheibenfräser nennen, auch wenn sie sehr dünn sind). In jedem Fall wird mit geometrisch bestimmter Schneide gearbeitet und nicht wie bei Trennscheiben mit geometrisch unbestimmter Schneide geschliffen .



Na jut.
Ich seh ja ein, dass der Thread über meinem Niveau ist 



> So in etwa sieht das aus wenn man´s selber macht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da seh ich gar nichts 



> Eine radialsymmetrische Lamellenstruktur lässt sich so bei ungefähr gleichbleibender Strukturbreite in der Tat nicht ohne Weiteres herstellen, wobei eine Querschnittszunahme mit dem Radius auch nicht gerade sinnvoll ist, da damit die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ja wieder gesenkt würde.



Das war ja mein allgemeines Argument gegen alle Kühler mit radialem Wasserstrom - tritt bei einem Pindesign genauso auf. Wer zentral konzentrierten Einstrom und gleichmäßig hohe Geschwindigkeit für die restliche Struktur will, der muss einen Aufbau ala HK2.0 nutzen, aber nichts radiales. Da hat man immer entweder zu langsame Strömung am Rand oder unnötig hohen Wiederstand in der Mitte.
(und ehe jetzt wieder ein "Wiederstand ist zwecklos" kommt: 'türlich kann einem das mit Blick auf die Herstellungskosten auch egal sein. Aber ein "ideales Kühlkonzept" definiert sich imho nicht über die Kosten, genausowenig, wie sich z.b. der perfekte Sportwagen über den Verbrauch definiert)



> Der ovale O-Ring dient meiner Einschätzung nach nicht der lateralen Verteilung (dafür ist der Spalt zwischen Deckel und Boden zu schmal), sondern lediglich der Einstellung der Druckverhältnisse. So lässt sich das vom zentralen Einlass kommende Wasser aktiv unten halten, bevor es im äußeren Bereich der Struktur den Deckel-Bodenspalt zum Abströmen mit über die Fläche mit nutzen kann. Zusätzlich dürfte der O-Ring auch der mechanischen Unterstützung der doch recht weichen Bodenplatte dienen.
> Ich bin sicher auch ohne den O-Ring würde sich, von schlechtem Kontakt wegen ungewollter konkaver Durchbiegung mal abgesehen, nichts Wesentliches an der Performance ändern.



Und warum ist der Ring dann deiner Meinung nach oval? Für sämtliche genannten Aspekte wäre eine runde Lösung imho besser geeignet.



> Ich nehme mal an, dass das auf irgendeinem Hardwareprüfstand so ermittelt wurde . Misst an es richtig schneidet er wesentlich schlechter als ein HK3LT ab - egal bei welchem Volumenstrom . Laut unseren Messungen liegt er z. B. etwa gleichauf mit den Inno-Kühlern und da würde ich ihn auch rein technisch verorten . Auch Praxisergebnisse bestätigen das sehr gut. In der Region sehen ihn im Übrigen auch andere physikalische Tests.



Echtes System:
DeXgo - WaKü CPU-Kühler Roundup 6 Wasserkühlung-Testbericht (Seite 11)

PCGH-X kann ich nicht verlinken, aber da hat er beim ersten Mal (iirc noch auf Core2) sogar den HK3.0CU geschlagen. Glaube mich zu erinnern, dass er in der Luxx auch zu überzeugen wusste, aber das war afaik noch gegen 2.6.

Ich verlasse mich für gewöhnlich nicht auf einen Test, erst recht nicht unter praxisfremden Bedingungen oder bei mangelhafter Ausführung. Da du offensichtlich von deinen Tests sehr überzeugt bist, wäre es mal interessant zu wissen, welche das sind?



> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn Kryos und Co dickere Lamellen/Pins als Kanäle haben, dann wäre imho der erste naheliegende Optimierungsschritt, das zu ändern. Denn bei den recht geringen Tiefen der Kühlstruktur sollte das nicht zur Wärmeleitung nötig sein und schmalere Lamellen bedeuten mehr Ober- bei gleicher Grundfläche.
> ...



Wie dünn ist zu dünn?



> Ein Kühler mit hoch effektiver Kühlstruktur mit geringer Restbodenstärke über dem Kern wir die laterale Wärmausbreitung weit mehr beschränken als ein Kühler mit dickem Boden und flächig verteilter ineffektiver Kühlstruktur.



Ich versuche keinen Vergleich zwischen verschiedenen Kühlern zu ziehen, sondern ich versuche so gut wie möglich die reale Tcase zu schätzen, um eine Aussage über den Anteil des Kühlers am gesamten Wärmeleitweg zu erhalten. Das meine Methoden schlecht sind, weiß ich selber - aber die Ergebnisse sind konsistent und die besten, die mir bekannt sind.



> Wenn du das so siehst, sollten dir aufwändige Kühlstrukturen und ausgefeilte Kühlkonzepte bei CPU-Kühlern aber auch egal sein  - immerhin heizt eine HighEnd-Grafikkarte weit stärker als eine CPU und ist im Regelfall auch noch deutlich teurer. Dem teureren Bauteil mit der größeren Rechenleistung kühltechnisch weniger Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken halte ich für etwas absurd.



Abgesehen davon, dass ich in 5 Jahren CPU-Wakü neben Versandkosten nur 7€ in CPU-Kühler investiert habe:
Einen CPU-Kühler kann ich deutlich länger nutzen, als einen GPU-Kühler. Bei 500€ Karten mag dein Argument trotzdem ziehen, aber nur für diesen kleinen Markt wird niemand seine Entwicklungskosten ver-X-fachen. Für eine 250€ Karte einen 80€ Kühler zu kaufen ist imho schon relativ teuer im Vergleich zu einem 40€ CPU-Kühler, der zwei bis drei 200€ CPUs kühlen wird.
Im übrigen beruhte meine Aussage nicht auf persönlicher Meinung, sondern auf Beobachtung:
Mir begenen regelmäßig Leute, die sich aus Kostengründen auf das GPU-only Gefrickel einlassen, aber mir begegnet quasi nie jemand, dessen Leben an 5K niedrigeren GPU-Temps hängt, während die gleichen Leute bei CPUs ums letzte Zehntel feilschen. Ich versteh das auch nicht, aber ich nehme es zur Kenntniss und sehe deswegen keinen Markt für GPU-Kühler, die 10% besser kühlen, aber 100% mehr kosten. Dagegen sehe ich sehr wohl einen Markt für Kühler, die 10% (oder auch 20%) schlechter sind und 50% billiger.



> Dass die Preise höher sind, liegt einfach daran, dass der Aufwand und die Kosten auch deutlich höher sind. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab - das ist so. Wäre einfach nur die GPU zu kühlen würden die Graka-Kühler auch nicht mehr kosten als ein CPU-Kühler .



Ich sage nicht, dass es keine Gründe gibt (ich sehe jede Menge und einige davon würden sich sogar potenzieren, wenn man das Design komplexer machen würde), aber seit wann interessiert sowas die Kunden?


----------



## Napal (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



> Ich verlasse mich für gewöhnlich nicht auf einen Test, erst recht nicht  unter praxisfremden Bedingungen oder bei mangelhafter Ausführung. Da du  offensichtlich von deinen Tests sehr überzeugt bist, wäre es mal  interessant zu wissen, welche das sind?



Ich glaube, er meint den MK-Teststand (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher):
http://www.meisterkuehler.de/forum/mk-kuehlerpruefstation/29589-vorstellung-meisterkuehler-kuehlerpruefstation-version-2-a.htm




> Abgesehen davon, dass ich in 5 Jahren CPU-Wakü neben Versandkosten nur 7€ in CPU-Kühler investiert habe:
> Einen CPU-Kühler kann ich deutlich länger nutzen, als einen GPU-Kühler.  Bei 500€ Karten mag dein Argument trotzdem ziehen, aber nur für diesen  kleinen Markt wird niemand seine Entwicklungskosten ver-X-fachen. Für  eine 250€ Karte einen 80€ Kühler zu kaufen ist imho schon relativ teuer  im Vergleich zu einem 40€ CPU-Kühler, der zwei bis drei 200€ CPUs kühlen  wird.
> Im übrigen beruhte meine Aussage nicht auf persönlicher Meinung, sondern auf Beobachtung:
> Mir begenen regelmäßig Leute, die sich aus Kostengründen auf das  GPU-only Gefrickel einlassen, aber mir begegnet quasi nie jemand, dessen  Leben an 5K niedrigeren GPU-Temps hängt, während die gleichen Leute bei  CPUs ums letzte Zehntel feilschen. Ich versteh das auch nicht, aber ich  nehme es zur Kenntniss und sehe deswegen keinen Markt für GPU-Kühler,  die 10% besser kühlen, aber 100% mehr kosten. Dagegen sehe ich sehr wohl  einen Markt für Kühler, die 10% (oder auch 20%) schlechter sind und 50%  billiger.



Ich geh unter die GPU-Kühler-Bauer  Da ist scheinbar noch was zu reißen


----------



## Don Kanallie (16. Februar 2011)

Kinners, all das gerede von querschnitt, verwirbelungen.....

Kühler rauf auf die cpu, schläuche ran, pc an ---> läuft 
Das sind doch mehr oder weniger alles faktoren die dann höchstens 1 oder 2 grad ausmachen, also warum darüber den hübschen kopp zerbrechen??


----------



## Uter (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

@ Napal:
Und? Wie weit bist du? Hast du schon mit der Fertigung angefangen oder bist du noch bei der Planung?

@ Don Kanallie:
Naja, das macht den Unterschied zwischen einem sehr guten Kühler und einer einfachen Kupferplatte aus, welche vermutlich nicht reichen würde um einen modernen Prozessor zu kühlen.


----------



## Napal (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Es nimmt Formen an 

Der Kühler ist jetzt entwicklungstechnisch fertig. Ich warte nur auf einen geeigneten Moment, um auf die Maschine zu kommen. Also spätestens Samstag fallen Späne 

Momentan vertreib ich mir die Zeit damit, mein Gehäuse weiter Wassertauglich zu machen. Hab heute endlich den Rahmen für den Radi fertig bekomen... 

Ganz untätig bin ich also nicht 

Updates folgen...



> Kinners, all das gerede von querschnitt, verwirbelungen.....
> 
> Kühler rauf auf die cpu, schläuche ran, pc an ---> läuft
> Das sind doch mehr oder weniger alles faktoren die dann höchstens 1 oder  2 grad ausmachen, also warum darüber den hübschen kopp zerbrechen??



Weils Spaß macht


----------



## Napal (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Lange ist es her, und nun endlich mal ein Update!

Habe heut mal acht Stunden in der Werkstatt verbracht und die ersten Teile hergestellt. Kurzer Rede, alnger Sinn (häh?), hier mal ein paar Bilder:
Fräsen der O-Ring-Nut mit 1mm Fräser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fräsen des Kupfers für den Kühlkörper:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das fertige Casevon oben (unentgratet):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal von unten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal alle Teile zusammen, die bisher fertig sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So das wars erstmal von meiner Seite. Der Kupferkühlkörper liegt noch bis Montag auf der Maschine. Ich hoofe, er läuft ohne Probs durch. Wenn ja, gibt es Montag auch davon Bilder.


----------



## prost (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Der Deckel sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## _chris_ (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Ich will auch son Deckel, der ist einfach nur endgeil. Fehlt nur noch eine schwarze Vernickelung o.Ä. Ich kauf ihn wenn er auf einen EK HF Kühlkörper passt. Weiter so!


----------



## Napal (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Und auch hier nochmal das Update:

Konnt es nicht abwarten und bin eben nochmal in die Firma, um nach meinem Kupferkühler zu schauen. Hatte doch arge Bedenken, dass der 0.6er Schaftfräser das nicht mitmacht, besonders nicht mit meinen Schnittdaten. Aber... Er hat es gepackt! Kühler ist durch! Und hier die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Screen der Laufzeit des Kühlers auf der Maschine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier mal ein Größenvergleich des 0.6er Fräsers zu einem 4mm Bohrer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So. Nun am Montag den Kühler noch auf Höhe fräsen und dann gehts in die Finish-Bearbeitung! Bald gibt es erste Testläufe


----------



## prost (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

WOOOW 
Richtig richtig geil 
und es sieht wirklich professionell aus!!


----------



## Uter (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Hammer!!!
Der Boden sieht wirklich top aus. 
Der Deckel natürlich auch, aber dazu habe ich eine Frage: Ist die Halterung aus POM? Wenn ja, ist sie stabil genug? Sieht doch recht dünn aus.
Noch eine Frage: Warum ist die mittlere Lamelle etwas kürzer?

Und die letzte Frage: Wann beginnt sie Serienfertigung?


----------



## Napal (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Da ist der Uter ja wieder 



> Ist die Halterung aus POM?



Nene... Hab sie erstmal aus 1.4404 (V4A) gemacht.



> Warum ist die mittlere Lamelle etwas kürzer?



Das ergab sich konstruktionsbedingt... Mittlerweile seh ich das aber eher als Markenzeichen für kommende Kühler. Und wer weiß? Vllt verbessert das ja die Kühlleistung 



> Und die letzte Frage: Wann beginnt sie Serienfertigung?



In der Ausführung? Puh... Da liegt der Stückpreis über 1000€, wenn ich die Maschinenstunden berechnen müsste  Wenn das jemand bezahlt, stell ich mich aber gern jede freie Minute an die Maschine 

Mal sehen, ob da was kostenoptimeirt werden kann... Erstmal den hier fertig machen...


----------



## Uter (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Jop, da bin ich wieder. Mein letzter post hier war ja auch schon 4 Tage alt. 

Schlecht sieht sie auf jeden Fall nicht aus, ist mal was anderes.

1000€ ist doch schon einiges. Liegt leicht über meinem Budget für den nächsten Kühler. 

Wann kommen die ersten Tests bzw. gegen welchen Kühler lässt du ihn antreten? Ein Vergleichsbild mit der Bodenplatte des Supreme HF wär auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Napal (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Wenn du noch eine Bodenplatte hast, kannst du sie mir gern schicken, dann mach ich ein Vergleichsfoto^^.

Also ein detaillierter Test kommt erst im April auf dem Meisterkühler-Prüfstand. Allerdings kommen am Dienstag meine Bastel-PC-Teile, d.h. ich werd die Woche den Kühler mal auf die CPU schrauben und schaun, was die Temps im Vergleich zum Boxed des Phenom II x3 (hoffentlich x4) machen. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

wow, der sieht toll aus, da deckel und halterung ja aus stahl sind könnte man die doch noch brünieren


----------



## Napal (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Über die Oberflächenbehandlung mach ich mir die nächste Woche Gedanken... Aber ein Eyecatcher muss da auf jeden Fall noch her


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

eyecatcher... lackier ihn pink und die halterung neongrün


----------



## prost (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



> eyecatcher... lackier ihn pink und die halterung neongrün


Dafür wäre er dann doch zu schade


----------



## Napal (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Ne! Das kann ich nicht tun... das würd mir das Herz brechen 

Aber ein Eyecatcher wäre es...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

du könntest den Deckel brünieren und dann nur die Oberseite der Rippen polieren, gäbe einen schönen Kontrast

edit:
oder: du machst noch einen Deckel, diesmal flach und die Rippen machst du extra aus einem anderen Material z.b. Ebenholz oder Mahagoni, das ergäbe einen absolut einzigartigen Kühler


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Dann würde das ganze noch mehr nach Appogee GTX aussehen.


----------



## Napal (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Ok, eine gewisse ähnlichkeit zum Appogee ist nicht abstreitbar (trotzdem reiner Zufall). Aber schau dir mal den Appogee mit AM3 Frame an... Ich find, das versaut den ganzen Kühler... Also so würd ich ihn zumindest nicht bei mir aufs MB schrauben...



> oder: du machst noch einen Deckel, diesmal flach und die Rippen machst  du extra aus einem anderen Material z.b. Ebenholz oder Mahagoni, das  ergäbe einen absolut einzigartigen Kühler



Na das wär dann aber doch ein wenig viel des Guten... Ich bin Metaller, nicht Schreiner


----------



## Uter (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Du könntest den Kühler mit Blattgold überziehen, damit man gleich weiß wie viel er wert ist. 

Ich fände rot einen ganz gut passenden Kontrast (du könntest z.B. die Erhöhungen rot lackieren), obwohl ich normal blau bevorzuge, oder willst du etwas edleres?


----------



## Napal (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Also lackiert wird schonmal nicht... das sieht zu billig aus 

Schwarz vernickelt gefällt mir richtig gut...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

verkupfern und danach das kupfer auf den oberseiten der rippen wegpolieren


----------



## Napal (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Ja irgend sowas in der Richtung. Die Oberseite will ich jedenfalls blank polieren...


----------



## Napal (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

So und wieder mal ein Update:

Hab heut alle fehlenden Teile des Kühlers gefräst. Sprich Jetplate, Kühlerplatte und dann noch O-Ringe geklebt, da 1mm ORinge echt ein Problem darstellen (Besorgungstechnisch). Naja, Kühler mal zusammengebaut, und den Boden schnell abgezogen. Schrauben abgelängt und Federn organisiert. Hier mal Bilder:
Die AM3 Backplate hab ich dann nochmal auf europäischen Standart gebracht, das Zollgewinde aufgebohrt und M4 rein geschnitten.
Dann das ganze mal auf dem Mainboard im Case:
Hab auch alles mal angeklemmt und siehe da: Ist dicht
Das Tesa am Schlauch ist nur ein improvisierter Knickschutz.
Wenn morgen noch irgendwo in der Firma ein Monitor über ist, werd ich mal die Temps in Augenschein nehmen. Boxed waren es 47°C. Da sollte nochwas gehen Durchfluss ist jedenfalls reichlich vorhanden


----------



## Dorango (23. Februar 2011)

Sieht Spitze aus! So eine Eigenbau WaKü hat schon was. 
Mich würde ein Vergleich zu anderen Kühlern imtressieren.

Gruß

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC HD2 mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Napal (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Der kommt im April aufm Contest


----------



## Elvis3000 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

schaut sehr gut aus

bin mom am überlegen mir einen grossen radiator selber zu bauen.500 mal 500 mal 50 mit 12mm rohren und alles aus kupfer.hab gestern eine kleine alte blechstanze in der arbeit abgreifen können.damit könnte ich die 12 mm bohrungen in die lamellen stanzen.muss da aber noch ein paar versuche machen ehe ich das anpacke.puh....is bestimmt ne heidenarbeit........


----------



## Napal (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Ich kann dir das Meisterkühler Forum nahelegen... Dort wurde mir als WaKü Neuling sehr mit Rat und Tat geholfen. Die sind echt hilfsbereit da...


----------



## Uter (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Schön, schön...
Hast du die Bodenplatte per Hand geschliffen? Wenn ja, wie? Auf Glas?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Ui. Auf einmal sieht er viel kleiner aus


----------



## Napal (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



> Hast du die Bodenplatte per Hand geschliffen? Wenn ja, wie? Auf Glas?



Mit der Rückseite von 400 Schmiergel, Spiritus und Polierstein... Ist abeer noch kein Finish.



> Ui. Auf einmal sieht er viel kleiner aus



Ja hab ich mir auch gedacht :-/ Liegt wohl an dem Board und der AM3 Halterung... Eine 775er sieht wahrscheinlich "bulliger" aus... (hoffentlich)


----------



## rUdeBoy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Und jetzt müssen wir bis April auf Werte warten?!

Dein Ergebnis kann sich echt sehen lassen


----------



## Napal (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



> Und jetzt müssen wir bis April auf Werte warten?!



Nene^^. Wenn ich heut noch nen Moni auftreibe, werd ich mal Prime laufen lassen. Kann allerdings nur zum Boxed vergleichen. Der hatte nach 3h Prime 47°C.

Vergleiche gegen andere Kühler gibbet im April.


----------



## rUdeBoy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Wenigstens etwas 

Hast du eigentlich vor, noch Dinge auszuprobieren oder uns weiter mit anderen Kühlern zu erfreuen?
Also beispielsweise veschiedene Geometrien in der Bodenplatte für Vergleiche oder so was.

Wäre schade, wenn hier jetzt bis April Stille ist


----------



## Napal (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Ich kann soviel sagen:

Mir schwirren noch ganze viele Ideen im Kopf rum und ich hab noch fast 2m Kupfer-Flachmaterial hier


----------



## MKay (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Ohman so ein Teil will ich auch haben


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Du kannst dir ja noch kühler für chipsatz, spawas, graka und hdds machen


----------



## Napal (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Und jetzt mal ein Update mit ein paar Zahlen:
Wir erinnern uns zurück: Phenom II x3 @ Originaltakt mit Boxed-Kühler hatte 46-47°C nach 3h Prime.

Jetzt mit montierter WaKü und nach 1h Prime mit nur leicht geklätteter Bodenfläche und 3W WLP (hatte die Arctic Silver nicht gefunden) lige ich bei ~26°C !!! Hier ein paar Bilder dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke, als Vergleich zum Boxed sind das ganz annehmbare Werte 

€dith meint: Wo ist mein Album hin verschwunden??? Ich mag das vBulletin Update nicht -.-


----------



## rUdeBoy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Wassertemperatur? Radiatorfläche?

Und die Bilder noch hochladen 

Aber das klingt doch schon mal nach einem sehr guten Ergebnis... dann können die Optimierungen ja beginnen


----------



## Napal (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Da snd die Bilder^^. Aber leider nur als Link, weil ich mein Album hier nicht mehr finde -.-


----------



## MKay (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

Respekt das sind ja mal gute Werte 
Da kann ich mit meinem 0815 Thermaltek Kühler nicht mithalten :S

Bzw. deine Alben findest du in deinem Profil (links unter deinem Profil Bild steht meistens: Alben)
Das hier sollte das Album sein das du gesucht hast oder?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/62037-napal-albums-kuehlerentwicklung-4068.html


----------



## Napal (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*

So hab dann nun auch mal die Bilder richtig rein gestellt (danke an MKay^^).



> Wassertemperatur? Radiatorfläche?


 
Wassertemp kann ich dir leider noch nicht sagen, da ich die Termofühler noch nicht angeschlossen hab. Radi ist ein ganz billiger 360er MagicCool Slim.

Momentan takte ich grad mal ein wenig. Bin jetzt bei 3,6 GHz @ 1,4V only Multi x18. Temps hier mal als Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, dass die Temps nicht der Realität entsprechen, aber es ist doch ein schöner Vergleich zum Boxed, der bei Standarttakt um die 46°C erreichte...

Bin kein OC-Profi, von daher sagt, wenn ich was falsch mach oder meine Ergebnisse sehr schlecht sind.

MfG


----------



## MKay (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung Kühlerentwicklung und Anregungsfindung*



Napal schrieb:


> Wassertemp kann ich dir leider noch nicht sagen, da ich die Termofühler noch nicht angeschlossen hab. Radi ist ein ganz billiger 360er MagicCool Slim.


 Lol den selben Radiator hab ich auch drinnen 
Jetz brauch ich nurnoch einen neuen CPU Kühler und dann komm ich evtl. auf ähnlich gute Ergebnisse (schön wärs ja)^^


----------

